
To Maximize Weight Loss, Eat Early in the Day, Not Late - tmbsundar
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/01/30/170591028/to-maximize-weight-loss-eat-early-in-the-day-not-late
======
DrScump
The article is a rather gross misinterpretation of the actual study, and the
title is outright false.

The difference was narrow, separating the groups only by whether they ate
lunch before or after 3PM. (i.e. only a minute or two could separate an
"early" from a "late" eater).

"no differences were found in weight loss dependent on the timing of breakfast
or dinner"

Worst of all, the "late" group had already been determined to be more insulin
resistant (higher HOMA), which pretty much skews any such conclusions in the
first place.

The study is almost 3 years old and was subsequently "corrected" since the NPR
story, which is likewise almost 3 years old:
[http://www.nature.com/ijo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ijo2012...](http://www.nature.com/ijo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ijo2012229a.html)

------
baccheion
Eat within an 8-hour window.

~~~
DrScump
4-6 hour window is preferred. See:

[http://www.pnas.org/lens/pnas/111/47/16647](http://www.pnas.org/lens/pnas/111/47/16647)

